# My Baby



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

I have a 5 day old chick and we plan on keeping him/her do any of you know of a cute dual name or should i wait until i see its coloring cause its able to be sexed based on the colors it carrys because its father is a pied and mother is a pearl, so if its got any pearling (the mutation chart i use says it will be male) if its got no pearling it will be female


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

I'd wait until it feathers out but if it does have pearling, it can be either or because girls only need it from dad so for it to be a visual pearl dad has to have the pearl gene, othewise you'll just have boys that are split to pearl. My hubby would call it Cheesepuff though because its yellow fuzz.


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*its father is a pied and mother is a pearl, so if its got any pearling (the mutation chart i use says it will be male) if its got no pearling it will be female*
*--------------------------------------------------*
LOL....if you get any babies with pearl showing that would mean the father is split pearl and the baby could be *either* sex.

At the bottom of this page is a growth chart: http://justcockatiels.weebly.com/watch-me-grow.html You can see by day 5 color is starting to come up on the wings and feet. If a pearl baby the color on the wings would be the same, but the feet would be pink with black toes instead of grey. And if pied the wings would show some white/light areas where the wing flights would be growing in.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

Well this is what the mutation chart said

Male Offspring: 100% Grey split to Pied ((x2: Pearl)
Female Offspring: 100% grey split to pied


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*Male Offspring: 100% Grey split to Pied ((x2: Pearl)*
*----------------------------------*

This does not mean the males will be visual pearl, but means they are *also* split to pearl which is coming from the mother.


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

okay thank you im still learning what the (x1) and (x2) means its so confusing


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Those are the chromosomes the mutation is on...x1 is from father, x2 is from mother....took me a really really long time to figure that out. lol


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you guys that makes it a little easier to understand.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

have you named your baby yet?if not how about Piccolo it means little one in italian


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thank you that is actually very cute, an no i havent thought of any names for it, i will mention that name to my husband, but i like it.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you need more help coming up with original names pm i got more ideas
7 eggs now?1 hatchedlot of names to come up with lol
congrats


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

if you need more help coming up with original names pm i got more ideas
7 eggs now?1 hatched lots of names to come up with lol
congrats


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

thanks mitch i have 7 eggs as well do to hatch from 1 clutch but thankfully its not my job to name them.


----------



## mitch2006 (Jan 15, 2011)

ok... sorry


----------



## nwoodrow (Feb 13, 2011)

no names are fine i plan on keeping a male for the female lutino pearl im getting once she's weaned


----------

